# Introducing myself!



## Meredyth (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello! My name is Meredyth and I work at the 390th Memorial Museum in Tucson, Arizona. We have a beautiful B-17 on site and my co-worker Andy (82 years old) was a WWII top turret gunner! 

I love my job and just wanted to say hi and see if I can find out more info on the B-17 and related aircraft. If anyone has any 390th or B-17 stories, I'd love to hear them. We have a quarterly newsletter and are always looking for material. Also, if you have any questions for us, let me know. We can research and Andy loves to answer questions.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome. Anyone who volunteers where they restore these oldf birds is ok by me.  I am a CAF Colonel myself at the Southern California Wing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome.

Hey Eric can you give me some info on how to get into the CAF. I have an A&P Liscense I can work on the aircraft, I can do whatever they want!

Man that would be awesome to work on the aircraft.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2006)

It's very easy actually. If you go to the CAF website, they have the application for commission. Fill it out and pay yearly dues and that's it. Of course, it helps to be near a local chapter. Go to the main CAF website and click on Wings and Squadrons on the left, it lists all of them by state or country. The only current European chapter is in France. Unfortunately, there aren't any in Alaska. But you could contact them on starting one.
Official Home Page of the Commemorative Air Force


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

_"The only current European chapter is in France."_

Eric ... Switzerland is in Europe too, y'know?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

evangilder said:


> It's very easy actually. If you go to the CAF website, they have the application for commission. Fill it out and pay yearly dues and that's it. Of course, it helps to be near a local chapter. Go to the main CAF website and click on Wings and Squadrons on the left, it lists all of them by state or country. The only current European chapter is in France. Unfortunately, there aren't any in Alaska. But you could contact them on starting one.
> Official Home Page of the Commemorative Air Force



Cool thanks for the info. I doubt they would start one in Alaska but I would be willing to travel everyonce in a while to volunteer and what not.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome Meredyth.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

plan_D said:


> _"The only current European chapter is in France."_
> 
> Eric ... Switzerland is in Europe too, y'know?



So it is!  I forgot about that one. You would think, being mostly Swiss in lineage, that I would rememebr that!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

Old age does have its drawbacks...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2006)

hehe yep.


----------

